# DIY X-Style Press With Press Wheels



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Since I looked at a lot of DIY presses before building my own, I thought I would post some pictures of what I ended up building. I liked some of the features on the new X-Press design and decided to build it into my home made press. I used some glass-filled nylon sheaves and cut and glued in V-belts for the press wheels. I tapped the ID of the sheaves so they can be quickly adjusted for limb width by spinning on the threaded rod. The stand is mounted on casters so it can easily be moved around the room. I mounted the press to the stand using the pivot mount on the jack so it can be rotated 90 degrees. I also welded a bracket onto the jack, as I have future plans of adding a draw board attachment, as well as integrating a mechanical shooter. But I will leave that for another day. Enjoy!


----------



## ElementHunter (Apr 2, 2011)

Now that's a super nice press . You did a great job. I would buy one for sure


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

That is 1 sweet looking press you've made. I really like that design.


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd buy one of those


----------



## Droptine Archer (Jul 31, 2012)

Hit me up if you ever wanna sell one....


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice indeed.....


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Awesome job ...


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

that is one super press and build job, congratulations all the way around.


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

how much??


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey thanks for the comments everyone, I appreciate the feedback. I forgot to mention it in the description earlier, but I also added a hex onto the extended handle so you can use a drill with a socket to run the press up and down faster. Also, I appreciate the inquiries on buying one, but there's nothing for sale right now. If you are interested, PM me and I can explain in further detail.


----------



## wiggins7070 (Jul 15, 2011)

I would love to have step by step instructions.


----------



## TheW900Man (Sep 18, 2006)

Thats a very good looking press...Job well done. :thumbs_up


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey, just wanted to let everyone know I have prints and bill of material for this build. PM me if interested.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great looking press!


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Very nicely done, even like the color! What of kind of wheels are they?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Green River said:


> Very nicely done, even like the color! What of kind of wheels are they?


I can see your wheels turning from my house Dave, if you want to try I say we try my press! LOL I have been looking at this since he put it on and looking to see if I could do it to mine! LOL


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

wsbark01 said:


> I can see your wheels turning from my house Dave, if you want to try I say we try my press! LOL I have been looking at this since he put it on and looking to see if I could do it to mine! LOL


My wheels are always spinning. I'm certain they could be installed on mine and your press.


----------



## xyphophore (Feb 23, 2010)

what a great looking press !
Exactly the one I was looking for.
I would love to have some building plan or step by step instructions.


----------



## 903sc (Oct 10, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

To all of the guys that asked for the plans, make sure you post pics of your press on this thread when you finish. We'd all like to see how they turn out!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I probably won't be bale to build one until winter break (I am an adult engineering student). But want to say I used to be a drafter and BE2000's drawings are top notch work. Very professional and well done.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Mike, I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Txrammer (Feb 19, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

whats a round about price for all the raw materials????


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

I did mine for about $100 but had most of steel. I have not gotten the wheels either so that will add another 60-80 dollars. For me getting fingers made for a linear press was hard and this was a very good option.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Now that's a very nice design/build!!!


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd love drawings and material list.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

PM's returned to everyone. Looking forward to everyone posting pics of their own builds!


----------



## slackjaw (Oct 23, 2012)

great job sweet press 

PM sent


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

what are the wheel from?


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

PM sent.
Very nice press, and I love the blue color you chose!


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

peter rogers said:


> what are the wheel from?


See my description above the pictures at the start of the thread for the wheels. If you're interested in the plans send me a PM.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

All PM's returned.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

All PM's have been returned. 

To anyone who has got the drawings from me, feel free to contact me if you have any questions during the build.


----------



## hangoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Id like a copy.....PM sent


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Can I get a copy please, PM sent. 


Sent from 15ft up on the side of a tree!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2008)

Can i get a copy too,that's a super nice press.


----------



## JIMIAM (Aug 21, 2011)

sweet press


----------



## jopo (May 30, 2012)

Can I get a copy please, PM sent.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

PM's returned.

I recently came across these hand wheels. This wheel is the same price and size as the pulleys that I used for press wheels. These might work better than the pulleys and belts. Just tap the center hole same as I did on the pulleys to thread onto the threaded rod.
http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/Spoked-Non-Safety-Wheel-7-/H5122


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Marking for later..... Really nice press going to build me one like this.....


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

that didn't take long isn't that there new one this year. Either way you did an pretty sweet job man looks great.


----------



## mv2martin (Jul 8, 2007)

I would love a set of plans please!


----------



## Hopehik (Dec 26, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

All PM's returned.


----------



## Hoytshooter400 (Jan 28, 2008)

GREAT press!
Like to get the plans if you would be so kind.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

PM's returned.


----------



## epox (Oct 8, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## benny t (Feb 5, 2008)

I would love plans, thanks so ever much, benny


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Grizzly 7" crank hand wheel as the press wheels? If so I would love to get some feed back on how they worked for you. Thanks!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice...would you mind sharing your plans?


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks! Sent you a PM.


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

Real nice job, I like it.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

PM sent.
Thanks!


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Me gusto mucho!


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. PM's returned.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## 78mac78 (Mar 24, 2013)

I would love to get the prints and build list. PM Sent!


----------



## arrowjunkie (Mar 8, 2013)

simply amazing


----------



## stillrunnin (Oct 6, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Ryan1454 (Feb 17, 2013)

PM sent great job on the press


----------



## Aukai26 (Feb 19, 2013)

BE2000 said:


> All PM's returned.


just sent you a pm thanks and looks good


----------



## minndroptine (Jan 11, 2008)

Great job pm sent


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Appreciate all the comments guys. PM's returned.


----------



## 78mac78 (Mar 24, 2013)

A super long day fabricating the pieces but they just need touched up a bit and put together. Definitely a learning experience for me as it is a bit rougher than BE2000's but I can always rebuild and get more practice!


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Let's see some pics when it's all done!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Have you found that this works on most bows ?


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

It is very versatile. You can press anything from long A2A target bows down to a cross bow. Tons of adjustment with this style of press. The wheels sweep back away from the limbs/cams which allows you to press bows out at the limb tips without removing draw stops. And being threaded makes them quick to adjust for limb widths with no loosening/tightening of set screws, just spin to the width required. 

Personally, I really like that the riser is clamped in solid. Makes both hands available during setup, gives the riser great support while pressing, and seems a lot safer to me compared to letting a bow hang in mid-air like an inline. And the riser pads/clamps double as a nice place to store your bow too, rather than hanging it on the wall. The arc-motion of the press arms seem more natural and easier on the limbs to me than the inlines' horizontal motion as well. I mounted this in a way that allows it to be rotated 360 degrees as well, so if you prefer to do your work in the vertical bow position you can do that too. I also did it this way so I could add a draw board / mechanical shooter setup to it similar to the bow-a-constrictor draw board adapter. One of these days I will get that designed and built and will post pics! Been too busy lately.

There are a lot of press designs out there and I think they all have their own advantages and people have their own personal preferences. I just liked the X-style presses best for the reasons listed above and decided to build my own.


----------



## 78mac78 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is a pic of most of the parts....just primed everything tonight and got my press wheels from grizzly in! As you can see I didn't cut the foot off the jack and probably should have but I wanted to make sure it will all work first. I would definitely






do a few things over as far as the way I chose to fab everything but all in all I think it will work. Kudos to BE200 for drawings they are great.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks awesome! Thanks for posting your updates. Let me know how the Grizzly press wheels work for you, I haven't tried them yet myself but I thought about getting some just to compare to the v-belt/sheave combo.


----------



## jcautrey (Apr 16, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice. Have you made the drawing board and shooter yet? Would love to see pics of them


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Unfortunately not yet. Had a busy winter and got side tracked on a string jig build recently. Hopefully soon though because it sure would make things a lot more efficient for me! I will make sure to post those pics when I complete that build.


----------



## 78mac78 (Mar 24, 2013)

So here is the completed press it does work not as pretty as BE2000s but it will do. As for using the hand wheels I personally would not use them again and will probably change them out at a later date. They were cheap for a reason the hub of the spoke to the outside of the wheel varied on each wheel and the original holes drill in the hub from the factory were off as well which was hard for me to try to correct. They are also super heavy and make it difficult to adjust the press due to weight and putting some bind on the sliding pieces due to the small amount of play in them. They look great though and I really like the idea of them so I am thinking I am going to look for some aluminum ones or have some custom made, the only thing I worry about with that would be the threads. As for the design/plans of the press AWESOME and were relatively simple to follow and make coming from someone who has little experience with fabrication. KUDOS to BE2000 for allowing me to get the plans and answering the questions I have hopefully my feedback on the hand wheels is well received and perhaps there are a few things I did wrong that are causing the issues I had with them. Again Thank you BE.


----------



## 78mac78 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh and yes I know I have the holes lined up wrong on the press....have to figure out what I screwed up there.


----------



## 78mac78 (Mar 24, 2013)

Easy fix, just needed to center everything up so I labeled the press arms and made marks from the center to the outside.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks great, thanks for posting! In terms of the handwheels, perhaps that is one advantage of the nylon sheaves that I overlooked: LIGHTWEIGHT.

Not sure what process you used to drill the holes, but you definitely have to be very careful so you stay on center. If you have access to one, it is best to chuck it up in a lathe and drill & tap in the lathe to ensure it stays on center, though it can easily be done in a drill press as well, you just have to be meticulous when clamping it and locating it to ensure it is centered and the face of the sheave is perpendicular to the drill spindle. Overall it will still function fine if it's a little off, but they will have a wobble when you spin them. If you want to try aluminum wheels and are going to have them custome made, you will want to have the machinist bore the aluminum and press in a threaded steel bushing. I used the nylon sheaves and posted about the hand wheels because they are the most cost-effective wheels to use. 

In terms of the binding, you may want to remove the wheels and confirm it is from the weight of the wheels. I had to do some custom sanding for each shim to ensure the proper sliding fit while still allowing minimal lash. You definitely want to keep the fit tight so it cannot deflect while pressing the bow.

Thanks again for the positive feedback and for sharing your build with everyone.


----------



## 78mac78 (Mar 24, 2013)

No problem it was a fun project! I think I am just going to stick to the hand wheels for now I don't need to press a bow more than twice a year anyways. The binding is just from the weight but luckily the bow sits in tight with the bow holders so you can use two hands!


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice!!!!

Wish I had the equipment needed to make one


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

I know, that is one of my favorite features with this press, and no other presses have that. Nice job on the build!


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry guys been busy the last couple days. All PM's have been returned.


----------



## Jushogn (Apr 9, 2013)

Great job, maybe you could send the plans. Thanks


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks, PM sent.


----------



## mpd110 (Jan 4, 2007)

Can anyone who has built this press tell me how much it cost for materials. I would have to start from scratch with no materials already.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

I purchased all materials as well. You are looking at $125 - $250 in materials. It all depends on where you buy your steel, how cheap you can find the hardware (including the jack), and how much you want to put into paint. Metallic paint with clear coat like I did on mine will be a lot more than a quick coat of whatever rattle can you have lying around. Prices vary a lot on things like the caster wheels and adjustable threaded knobs. You can buy a $65 Bulldog jack, or you can buy a Harbor Freight $22 jack. On steel, a retail shop with pre-cuts will be over double what a fabricator who sells at cost will charge. Hope this helps.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

All PM's have been returned, sorry for the delay. Anyone have any build updates?


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

That looks awesome!


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

If someone were to get the plans from you, would they be detailed enough to take to a machinist and have them build it from start to finish? Would I or whomever else have to buy anything to bring to the machinist? Also, do you think that it would still be cheaper than buying a factory made one? Great job btw and thanks for posting? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, the prints are detailed enough for a fabricator or machinist to work from. There is a print for each detail, as well as sub-assemblies and final assembly. The bill of material lists part numbers for ordering standard components, as well as the raw stock sizes. I would guess it's still going to be cheaper than buying a retail press along with the retail stand. And this press has more features than the retail press. PM me for more details.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

PM's returned to everyone. Post some pics!


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's another idea for you guys. I added right hand and left hand reading scales to the main frame and arms. This gives you a nice accurate measurement for recording press setups for different bows and makes it much faster when setting up and ensures your brackets will always be centered. They are adhesive backed scales that are only .004" thick, so I just had to sand a very small amount off the Delrin shims for a perfect tight fit. I also added a couple magnetic tool trays that set on the main frame. Works nice!


----------



## buck911 (Nov 5, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

PM's returned


----------



## askyou (Jun 16, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## KLRUKE (Jul 24, 2011)

Would i be able to get the prints and build list from you. Thanks


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

PM's returned.


----------



## jwhary (May 29, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

I apologize as I was away for awhile. PM's all returned. Anyone have any build pics they want to post?


----------



## McKay10racing (Dec 27, 2012)

PM sent to you. Great looking press


----------



## rmead1988 (May 15, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is another addition I made to the press. For certain limb designs you do not need to press out to the limb tips and can safely press on the limb under the cam, which is optimal for cam access when the limb design permits. For these setups, I tapped small pieces of 1" tubing to the size of the threaded rod and welded a nut to the end of the tube. When pressing a bow with limbs that allow for it, I just spin the threaded sheaves off the rod, and use a drill & socket to quickly run the tubing on over the threaded rod. I used braided 1" ID hose over the tubing to protect the limbs. I also added a picture of the nut welded to the jack handle, which allows me to use a drill to run the press up and down quickly when setting up and when doing full breakdowns.


----------



## willy j (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks good! pm sent


----------



## bucwhacer (Jul 26, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

pm sent. I like this.


----------



## bingerarcher (Aug 9, 2009)

PM SENT awesome looking press!


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, all PM's returned!


----------



## MichaelGentry (Oct 15, 2012)

Pm sent

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am yet to find a bow that this press can't handle. It's simply not a concern. No removing draw stops or switching the type of finger like a linear press. Anything from a 40" D style bow, to parallel limbs, to beyond parallel limbs, to cross bows. It's an extremely versatile press!


----------



## KillString (Aug 8, 2012)

First view, nice! Marked to study later.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Good looking press, hopefully the one I am currently working on will turn out as nice.


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

I have also found a new use for my xpress which once I get it painted I will post but I have put a patch of rubber on my sliders that adjust for the limb tips to also work to index arrows on. Slide the arms out to the arrow length and then press the arrows and it shows you which is the weak side of the arrow. Got this idea from the pipe clamp version.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool idea, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Foglefar (Aug 3, 2013)

BE2000 said:


> Hey, just wanted to let everyone know I have prints and bill of material for this build. PM me if interested.


PM sent.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

PM's returned.


----------



## Axtorus (Jul 17, 2011)

Pm sent Nice


----------



## dropride (Oct 28, 2008)

Pm sent. Thanks.


----------



## AdamCantrell (Jun 16, 2013)

Pm sent!


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

PM's returned. Anyone making progress on a build?


----------



## depew53 (Nov 16, 2006)

Just saw the thread , I need those plans for my pse x-force axe 6


----------



## fletch953 (Aug 29, 2013)

BE2000, May I please have the plans and parts list. Have an Experience and need a press for it I think I can build this.
Thanks


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

fletch953 said:


> BE2000, May I please have the plans and parts list. Have an Experience and need a press for it I think I can build this.
> Thanks


Sent you a PM


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

PM's returned.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

All pm's returned. Anybody close to finishing up their build?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Following this tread. And thanks for sharing. [ Later


----------



## craig1017 (Oct 1, 2004)

Could I get a copy of your plans? Thanks in advance!
Craig


----------



## DaemonXR (Sep 17, 2013)

From your first post third pic from left, i can see your main rail is pretty flexed (compressed bow)! What is cross section of that rail. I will use 50x30x2mm steel square tube in upright position for that rail!
Anyway nice job there. I like your press pivoting system u install. Will give it a try in a form of clamp will go over outer jack tube  
BTW what bow is that, am i drunk or i see two big cams side by side on one of pics...

Cheers


----------



## B0WNUT (Sep 21, 2013)

Great job on the press BE2000! That is a very nice build for sure! pm sent.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

DaemonXR said:


> From your first post third pic from left, i can see your main rail is pretty flexed (compressed bow)! What is cross section of that rail. I will use 50x30x2mm steel square tube in upright position for that rail!
> Anyway nice job there. I like your press pivoting system u install. Will give it a try in a form of clamp will go over outer jack tube
> BTW what bow is that, am i drunk or i see two big cams side by side on one of pics...
> 
> Cheers


That is actually an optical illusion from the camera. The main frame is 3/16" wall tubing (4.76mm). It will not flex under load while pressing bows. And that is a Prime Centroid in the pictures, there is indeed two string tracks with a cable track up the center of the cam. Check out their website, their bows are very accurate with true level nock travel! http://www.g5prime.com/


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

All PM's returned.


----------



## zdog73 (Aug 5, 2013)

Pm sent 

Nice work!!


----------



## Gatr13 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweet build, nice work!!

I'll take a set of the plans!


----------



## DaemonXR (Sep 17, 2013)

@BE2000 Wow thats thick mate. I hope mine will not flex with 2mm thick wall steel tubes 50x30mm in upright position :/


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

DaemonXR said:


> @BE2000 Wow thats thick mate. I hope mine will not flex with 2mm thick wall steel tubes 50x30mm in upright position :/


Having a 50 x 30 positioned in the upright position will help, but you may still want to think about going thicker wall, or supporting the ends of the frame in some way. The frame on mine is 1.5 x 1.5 square (38.1 mm). I went with a very thick wall to ensure there would be no flexing, as I didn't want to take any chances since the ends are unsupported with this mount design.


----------



## DaemonXR (Sep 17, 2013)

I think it will be enough  My uncle has made ceiling mounted crane of two of these steel tubes in upright orientation longer than mine main rail of 1.2 meter and is lifting pieces up to 400 kilograms in his workshop without any big flexing. If not i can always change main rail with same dimensions but thicker wall.
My parts come along nicely. I prepared all four sliders (riser support and upper pin bracket). Next will prepare 8 shims for sliders (brackets) and four 21mm dia 200mm long pin posts for welding along with additional cross bracing on critical places.
Need to do drawing for jack bracket and mark dots for holes on press straps (lot of holes )


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks really nice so far, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaemonXR (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanx BE2000. In few days, (if my life allow) i think i will have mayor job done.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Pm's all returned. Anyone finish their build recently?


----------



## mosierls (Oct 2, 2013)

Sweet Press. Would love the plans.


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Very Nice!!!! If you would, please PM me the plans? Thanks!


----------



## mrdville (Oct 23, 2013)

BE2000 said:


> Pm's all returned. Anyone finish their build recently?


Man that press is awsome can I get the plans. Here is my old one


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice setup, and a big "Thanks" for sharing your design.

Sent you a pm.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. PM's returned.


----------



## Rage76 (May 9, 2009)

MAN GREAT JOB , Would Love to know if you Decide to sell them Man !! Great job


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

OP...do the wheels get in the way of working on the strings and cables?


----------



## richusmc87 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would love to havestep by step instructions.
Have any?


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

stillern said:


> OP...do the wheels get in the way of working on the strings and cables?


I typically rotate the wheels so that the openings in the wheels line up with the string posts on the cam.


----------



## caddlad (Jun 23, 2011)

Heya BE2000! Nice job!

Could I get a set of plans?

Thanks!


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

caddlad said:


> Heya BE2000! Nice job!
> 
> Could I get a set of plans?
> 
> Thanks!


Sent you a PM


----------



## TPA81206 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sweet Press BE2000

Could I get a set of plans?


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

TPA81206 said:


> Sweet Press BE2000
> 
> Could I get a set of plans?


PM returned.


----------



## bootsmorris (Oct 15, 2009)

Be2000 could I get a set as well


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

bootsmorris said:


> Be2000 could I get a set as well


Senty you a PM.


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 2, 2009)

One more time, beautiful job on the press.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks! Anyone finish up a build lately?


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 2, 2009)

Could I get a set of plans. Thanks


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Great job on the press. 
Just curious. Why don't you just post a set of plans on this thread for DIYers to copy and reference for easy access?


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

ruttnwapati said:


> Great job on the press.
> Just curious. Why don't you just post a set of plans on this thread for DIYers to copy and reference for easy access?


Back when he first posted this I asked for plans. He wanted $10 for them. I decided to build a different radial press.


----------



## bootsmorris (Oct 15, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaizoku said:


> Back when he first posted this I asked for plans. He wanted $10 for them. I decided to build a different radial press.


Personally I would have put it more like he says he will send 26 drawings that include all detail drawings and sub-assembly drawings for the press and it also included a three page bill of material which included standard part numbers for ordering parts, as well as raw material stock sizes, and equipment used to build it, but I don't think his time for all that is worth the 10.00 he is asking.



Unless someone here has got the plans and it didn't live up to expectations I personally think thats reasonable considering what your building and considering people are offering to buy the press in this thread. I plan on getting them. This is not a 50.00 made from the junkyard press from what I can see.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Anynamewilldo said:


> Personally I would have put it more like he says he will send 26 drawings that include all detail drawings and sub-assembly drawings for the press and it also included a three page bill of material which included standard part numbers for ordering parts, as well as raw material stock sizes, and equipment used to build it, but I don't think his time for all that is worth the 10.00 he is asking.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless someone here has got the plans and it didn't live up to expectations I personally think thats reasonable considering what your building and considering people are offering to buy the press in this thread. I plan on getting them. This is not a 50.00 made from the junkyard press from what I can see.


I wasn't bashing him or saying his time wasn't worth it. It is a nice looking press and I'm sure it functions swimmingly. But all those $10 ($7 after paypal fees) add up. $7 x 100 people buying plans = $700 for "reverse-engineering" the sure-loc express bow press. I could do the same thing by looking at the pictures. But he has it all written down for convenience so it is a time saver for some.

However, at what point does/should he stop being greedy and post the plans up for free? I mean come on, look at Safari92's slim-line linear. He posted everything in detail of how to build it online for free to everyone. Obviously, Safari92 makes back his "time" by selling the coat hangers and/or completed coat rack to those who do not have the tools to build it themselves. 

So "what you get for the price" only goes so far.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Its 9.70 after PP fees but I also doubt he's selling 100 of them. Could be wrong. I understand what your saying and it goes against the grain of a diy person to pay a penny more than they have to cause Im that way but for this one I don't want a cheap scrapyard one I want it to be close to what he has. And I know from my other diy projects that the reality is I could reverse engineer it but this will be well worth the money in time saved. I don't think Im going to figure it all out in 30 min and anything past that is time saved with his plans imo. Guess Im just saying I love free but don't think he's out of line in asking 10.00. 
Theres a lot of guys making things in the diy sec in hopes of selling something and I don't have a problem with that cause most are also forthcoming and helpful with any questions if you have any even if they know theres no sell there. There are a few that are just flat out short of advertising in the diy and not doing things that really help another diy person but hey, I know which ones they are and don't go in their threads. It bothers me but lots of people seam to enjoy their threads so I don't say anything.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Exactly.

It's all good. I was answering the question as to why he doesn't just post it in the open for all to see. The simple answer, he wants money for the plans.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

When I first built my press I posted it as a DIY project as I had not seen anyone build that style before. After posting I had some requests to build and sell them. I do not have the time or resources to build and sell these, and I have seen the problems with LCA coming after people for selling the press fingers on here, and that is not something I wanted to get involved in. I did, however, have the means to develop a package of drawings and a bill of material for the press I built, so per the request of a couple guys on here I did just that. The drawings are professional, fully detailed drawings. They are not just hand written plans that could be posted in a thread. This package could be taken directly to a fabricator or machinist and they could build the press from start to finish to the exact specs I built mine to with these plans. So I do think it is fair for me to ask something in return for them, and I don't think I am asking much, at that. I can say I would have been more than happy to have purchased plans like this from someone else and saved myself lot's of time in calcuating adustment ranges to fit all bows, figuring up materials, looking up part numbers for standard components, etc. 
So all of that being said, I do not advertise on here or anywhere else for that matter, as this is a DIY section, not classfiieds. What I have done on this DIY thread is shared pictures showing details of the press, and continue to share new pictures as I make updates to my own press. I also have shared links for different ideas to use as the press wheels, etc. I am more than willing to help guys out with their builds when they PM me, and I encourage anyone to post pictures of their own build on this thread, whether they used the plans for my press or not. Some people are happy to buy the plans as they recognize the time savings offered, or they do not have fabricating capabilities and want to be able to have someone build it for them. Of those people, I can say that I am yet to have someone reply and tell me it was not worth it. Other people would rather reverse engineer based on what I have posted, or build their own style, and there is nothing wrong with that! At the end of the day, we are all DIY-ers, and we are all doing it for the same reasons. Either we enjoy building things, we can't afford to buy retail versions, or we want to customize ours differently than a retail version. Nothing wrong with whatever approach a person wants to take!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

well you cant sell plans that youve made up either without having purple stars either.... so you should contact ADMIN about that before you start. and also beware if company gets wind of you selling plans of a copy of theirs also....may be just as much legal issues as people had with the LCA ez press also...


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Knowing what it takes to develop a fully detailed set of plans like BE2000, the price he charges is a steal!


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

This is where I'm at with it. Got the plans a long time ago but finally got started these past few weeks. So far its working out awesome, just need a few more things and then paint time!


----------



## tadpole (Oct 10, 2005)

leva0056 said:


> This is where I'm at with it. Got the plans a long time ago but finally got started these past few weeks. So far its working out awesome, just need a few more things and then paint time!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1806752
> ...


Nice!! Where did you get those wheels?


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Great job on the build, looks nice! I am also curious what you are using there for your wheels. The only issue I see is you need the clearance between wheel spokes to access string & cable posts on compound bow cams. If you are only using it for the cross bow pictured, you will not have a problem. Thanks for posting!


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

They are just temporary wheels. They were made out of Teflon while my shivs come in. But they worked well for the x-bow


----------



## packdk (Feb 22, 2012)

Beautiful and well thoughtout press. Would love a set of plans please.


----------



## old trev (Nov 26, 2013)

would you send me the plans please it looks great, by the way I'm not very computer literate what is aPM.
Thanks and best regards from Trev


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great. Between the holidays hope to get mine built by end of jan.


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

modified the wheels.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice! I like your take on the wheels!


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

old trev said:


> would you send me the plans please it looks great, by the way I'm not very computer literate what is aPM.
> Thanks and best regards from Trev


PM means private message....I sent you one.


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll get a better pic but you get the idea. Works great


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks great, nice job! I really like your take on the press wheels!


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks! Works amazing! I'm going to add an adapter piece which will allow me to use it as a shooter/draw board. I'll post pics when I'm done.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd be interested in seeing it. I had plans to add an overhead draw board so you can draw it while pressed, but never got around to it. Was also going to integrate a mechanical shooter, but got side tracked with other projects. The draw board I would still like to do eventually to speed up cam synchonizing, but I have since made a stand alone mechanical shooter. Either way, looking forward to see how yours turns out.


----------



## Improved700 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the plans. Looking forward to the build. Question for BE2000, and others. What is the clearance between string and jack?
Can you serve the sting while it's on the press without interference?

Thanks
Kev


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

There is about 4.75" between your string and the jack body.


----------



## Improved700 (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome!
Thanks,
Kev


BE2000 said:


> There is about 4.75" between your string and the jack body.


----------



## Rudyonthefly (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been following this thread for a while now and decided to build a press. Here is my version of your press. I used grade 70 transport chain with a double clevis on one end and a grab hook at the jack for the "X-arms" as I did not think my poor old drill press would stand drilling all the holes... The wheels are 8 in aluminum wrapped in a v-belt and electrical tape for added protection. The axles are 3/4 alloy steel threaded rod. The press is mounted directly to my stud wall (on the opposite side of my work area). Thanks for the inspiration! Cheers, Rudy


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks good! They work great


----------



## Rudyonthefly (Dec 13, 2011)

Sure do. Just changed a friend's string and cable on a Bear Carnage - worked like a charm without having to worry about anything "flying off" or otherwise damage the bow. Should have built one a long time ago....


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks great, thanks for sharing! Curious where you bought the sheaves and for what approximate cost? I used the glass-filled nylon sheaves because they were less than half the price of an aluminum cast sheave of the same size. But they are 4 spokes, wheereas your three spokes provide more clearance. Nice job on the build!



Rudyonthefly said:


> I've been following this thread for a while now and decided to build a press. Here is my version of your press. I used grade 70 transport chain with a double clevis on one end and a grab hook at the jack for the "X-arms" as I did not think my poor old drill press would stand drilling all the holes... The wheels are 8 in aluminum wrapped in a v-belt and electrical tape for added protection. The axles are 3/4 alloy steel threaded rod. The press is mounted directly to my stud wall (on the opposite side of my work area). Thanks for the inspiration! Cheers, Rudy


----------



## Rudyonthefly (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi BE2000, 

The sheaves were purchased at Pricess Auto for $18.00 (Canadian) each. Princess Auto is chain with 35 outlets across Canada - I would kind of compare it to Harbour Freight. 

So I went back and checked the specs. They are cast zinc (not aluminum as I previously stated) and 6 in (not 8 in) with 3/4 bore. If you go to www.princessauto.com and search for part number 8179194 you will find it (the picture only shows the solid one). They are available in 1/2 in and 5/8 in bores as well. It looks like PA ships to the US.

Cheers, Rudy


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Sounds like another good option for anyone looking to build one of these.


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is a better pic for you. I will also get a scale to go on the front as I find it easier than using a measuring tape


----------



## gary lemons (Dec 8, 2013)

PM and payment sent for plans a couple days ago.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

My apologies. Between power outages from the ice storms, Christmas, and illness, I haven't been on here lately. Gary you should have the plans now.


----------



## gary lemons (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks a bunch! They look great. Now, I have a good winter time project.


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

they look nice , but it looks like it would be a pain to remove strings . to much stuff in the way?


----------



## taray787 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have tried to send you a Pm 2 or 3 times but they won't send. Could you send me plans. Thanks


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

taray787 said:


> I have tried to send you a Pm 2 or 3 times but they won't send. Could you send me plans. Thanks


I got your PM and sent one back.


----------



## WeZ (Jan 3, 2007)

I also send you a PM; press looks awesome!


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

i started building some parts today. the plans make it easy but wonder if some of the material could have been thinner than .1/4" may be overbuilt but strong for sure .will post other pics as i go. also BE2000 have you ever considered offering guys the small hard to make pieces. i could set you up with a guy to draw auto cad progarms so you could laser or waterjet parts .


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks good! Unfortunately, I am not set up to do anything more than a one time build, so I will not be building and selling components. I actually cut mine out by hand with an oxy-acetylene torch. Also, I agree the 1/4 material might be overkill, But I build everything that way. Hasn't failed me yet!


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

BE2000 said:


> Looks good! Unfortunately, I am not set up to do anything more than a one time build, so I will not be building and selling components. I actually cut mine out by hand with an oxy-acetylene torch. Also, I agree the 1/4 material might be overkill, But I build everything that way. Hasn't failed me yet!


i used my band saw i just drilled the holes and bolted the pieces together then ground them and buffed them with a flap disc in the hand grinder. the parts look better in person .also on the adjustable riser plate i drilled 2 3/8" holes threw the plats where the 1/2 dowels connect. instead of a butt weld i turned the end of the pins down to 3/8 in my lathe slid them in the holes and welded them from the back .i also found 8" pulls today for 5.99 each at a surplus store . just hope i can make them work


----------



## stanleybowhuntr (Dec 31, 2012)

For years I have relied on a local shop to work on my bows. Often times I would be forced to make repeat visits to deal with their screw ups. It finally dawned on me that it was my fault as I need to learn how to do my own work. Thus I've been picking up tips on AT and am in line for a nuts and bolts video. I am now getting equipment together to begin working on my bows. One of the first things I centered on was a bow press. I saw your press and feel like this would be perfect for what I need. Unfortunately, it is almost impossible for me to build this without a more complete materials list and plans. Any chance I might get a copy from you? This is a great diy press and any help you can provide is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

tag- reviewing later...need another press at the shop


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

munch said:


> i used my band saw i just drilled the holes and bolted the pieces together then ground them and buffed them with a flap disc in the hand grinder. the parts look better in person .also on the adjustable riser plate i drilled 2 3/8" holes threw the plats where the 1/2 dowels connect. instead of a butt weld i turned the end of the pins down to 3/8 in my lathe slid them in the holes and welded them from the back .i also found 8" pulls today for 5.99 each at a surplus store . just hope i can make them work


Looks like those wheels will work great with lots of clearance, I wish I could have found some at that price! You might just have to press a threaded sleeve into the ID if it is over 3/4". Looking good so far!


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

stanleybowhuntr said:


> For years I have relied on a local shop to work on my bows. Often times I would be forced to make repeat visits to deal with their screw ups. It finally dawned on me that it was my fault as I need to learn how to do my own work. Thus I've been picking up tips on AT and am in line for a nuts and bolts video. I am now getting equipment together to begin working on my bows. One of the first things I centered on was a bow press. I saw your press and feel like this would be perfect for what I need. Unfortunately, it is almost impossible for me to build this without a more complete materials list and plans. Any chance I might get a copy from you? This is a great diy press and any help you can provide is appreciated! Thanks


Sent you a PM.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

BE2000 said:


> Looks like those wheels will work great with lots of clearance, I wish I could have found some at that price! You might just have to press a threaded sleeve into the ID if it is over 3/4". Looking good so far!


i ended up ,using 7/8" fine thread. i turned it down in my lathe to 3/4" where they slide threw the holders then on the back turned it to 1/2? and threaded in to take a nut. soon going to be done just a coulped parts to make and need to paint the main frame blue. im putting the belt on the pulleys tonight and will post pics of the changes i made when i'm don .munch
also this one is power in and out ,hope it works


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

heres the pulleys mounted on the shaft


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks great munch thanks for sharing!


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

saving for later. Thanks for the pictures guys, I will be converting an older apple pro into something like this.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

boonecoon said:


> saving for later. Thanks for the pictures guys, I will be converting an older apple pro into something like this.


You should check this thread out: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2184418


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

BE2000 said:


> You should check this thread out: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2184418


Holy crap that's perfect, thanks a ton


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

boonecoon said:


> Holy crap that's perfect, thanks a ton


No problem!


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

my press is done and i wanted to load a bunch of pics but just real busy. heres a finished photo and a link to how the power press works. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwi6ctoenKI&feature=c4-overview&list=UUtiVtoD__Y5ooRfHEJVeh6Q


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks awesome munch, very professional job. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

BE2000 said:


> Looks awesome munch, very professional job. Thanks for sharing!


i enjoyed building the press and although i made some changes there was no need to . the plans are worth more than you ask for them in my books .i hand cut all the pieces to your specs which is time consuming but this would be perfect as a kit if you supplied the small parts laser cut and fellows only had to buy tubing locally .thanks again for the plans munch


----------



## mibowhunter2094 (Sep 8, 2008)

munch said:


> my press is done and i wanted to load a bunch of pics but just real busy. heres a finished photo and a link to how the power press works.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwi6ctoenKI&feature=c4-overview&list=UUtiVtoD__Y5ooRfHEJVeh6Q


Sweet! Where did you get powered piston?


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

the power unit is out of a lazyboy chair .made to lift people up out of them .they are also used on hospital beds .check the local salvation army store or sallyann goodwill .they sometimes get them donated but the chairs fabric is no good so they get thrown out . maybe even a local furniture store may have free pickup of used stuff when people buy new .you could offer to take the remains to the landfill.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Haven't been on here in awhile. Anyone else getting creative with design alternatives like munch?


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

How do I get plans and a parts list?


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Message sent.


----------



## ArcheryNovice (Nov 16, 2013)

Sent PM, can I please get a parts list from someone as well.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sent you a message.


----------



## DavisH (Jul 7, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a set of wheels to swap out my standard limb pegs for on my XPress ? I have a XPress now...but Id like be able to press the beyond parallel limbed bows safely without over stressing the limbs.....


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

The best bet for the original Sureloc X Press is the USL (ultra short limb) kit adapters. There are two kits. The only difference between the two is USL kit 2 has a spacer between them for wider limb bows. If you can't find any for sale, you could probably build a set that functions the same way fairly easy. Here is a link that shows a home made version: http://www.coatl-head.com/news2.html


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

BE2000 said:


> The best bet for the original Sureloc X Press is the USL (ultra short limb) kit adapters. There are two kits. The only difference between the two is USL kit 2 has a spacer between them for wider limb bows. If you can't find any for sale, you could probably build a set that functions the same way fairly easy. Here is a link that shows a home made version: http://www.coatl-head.com/news2.html
> 
> View attachment 2045075
> View attachment 2045080
> View attachment 2045081


Thanks....Ive been looking for a USL kit...just cant find one for sale.


----------



## ffarcher (Mar 30, 2005)

Would like to have a copy of the plans. PM sent.


----------



## ffarcher (Mar 30, 2005)

Would like to have a copy of the plans. PM sent.


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

GREAT JOB!! Are plans still available?? Would love to have, pm sent.


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

PMs returned


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Awesome press! Pm sent


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

PM sent.:shade:


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt for the X style press. They are looking great guys, thanks for posting!


----------



## meateat3r (Nov 27, 2014)

Can anybody send the plans and parts list this looks great


----------



## Raineysw (May 28, 2016)

Looks like a nice press. Would like to have a copy of the plans. Can anyone send me a copy please?


----------



## archer931 (Nov 28, 2007)

I would like to have the plans for this press does anybody have it. Please send it to [email protected] please.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

contact be2000 he sells the plans for $10 and will save you a lot of work. i added a power press to mine .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwi6ctoenKI


----------



## DR2125 (Jan 4, 2015)

be2000 appears to be inactive. Any other ideas on getting plans?


----------



## DR2125 (Jan 4, 2015)

be2000 appears to be inactive. Any other ideas on getting plans?


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

tagged


----------



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

Reach copy of plan!


----------



## Jollyarcher (Feb 8, 2010)

Ta ta ta tagged.


----------



## kids88yj (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice looking press 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## crippleminded (Feb 13, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## KjKlump (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like he's inactive. Tagging Incase he comes back so I can get a set.


----------



## mpt49 (Oct 31, 2013)

*please help*

Does anyone have the plans for the bow press that BE2000 developed. I have an older x press and would like to convert it to have press wheels and saw this thread from a few years ago. I would like to be able to get those plans. Thanks for any input. BE2000 does not seem to be on the forum much so I have not been able to contact him and I also PM him as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## Huf (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd like a copy of plans as well


----------



## Trcrow25 (Oct 23, 2016)

Very cool design


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek7834 (Apr 5, 2018)

I need to build a nice stand like yours.


----------



## hdbagger23 (Feb 26, 2018)

I’d like a copy too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtbike_boy232 (Apr 9, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## brandonjb (Jan 1, 2014)

great press


----------



## mav1970 (Feb 9, 2018)

BE2000 said:


> Sent you a message.


Hi be2000 would love plans for press thx in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMeyer (Dec 28, 2018)

PM Sent


----------



## XTPA (May 7, 2006)

Would love the plans if still available. Thanks!!


----------



## darkchild4life (Jun 12, 2018)

That looks awesome well done. Cant wait to see the future attachments as well


----------



## cshelton575 (Jul 7, 2019)

Great job.


----------



## rodco03 (Feb 5, 2019)

super nice looks awesome.


----------



## maufic (Apr 11, 2016)

I've seen a couple of DIY presses on here. Got me thinking of making one myself.


----------

